# Poor kitty



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

I just need to vent. One of my cats got out and disappeared for 3 weeks. She came home Tuesday not using her hind leg. Went to the vet and had X-rays done. Turns out she was shot with a 22. Not just shot but her knee joint was shattered into a million pieces. She is having the leg removed today. This makes me sick. People are so ignorant and disgusting. Sorry for the rant. Here is a pic of Uno.


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

Poor Uno...Hope the cute kitty has a quick recovery


----------



## LoriH (Jan 12, 2014)

How sad. There are a lot of really scary people out there. People that get pleasure out of inflicting pain. :-(


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I'm so sorry! Especially because it sounds like you typically keep her indoors and this happens just once when she escapes. It is miraculous that she made it home after all that time. Thank you for getting her the vet care she needs....


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh no ! Im so sorry :hug: That does make me sick and disgusted with some humans :very angry: I had a kitty just like her at one of the barns i kept my horse at when i was a youngster , her name was Feisty . Prayers her surgery goes well and she recovers quickly for you. Keep us posted hon. Its a sick world out there


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Poor cat  I seem to be the local cat drop off and this year I have been blessed with a kitten that was paralyzed in the back legs, broke my heart putting him down, and a cat that was shot with a shot gun. I couldn't catch her and wouldn't see her every day to put her down but she finally healed just can't use her front leg. She still doesn't trust me but I know she can't hunt so I make sure she gets food. I honestly don't understand people and I'm so sorry this happened to your baby. I get ticked just off these strays so I can only imagine how upset and heart broke you are 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

Aww, poor Uno! I hope she recovers quickly. Some people are awful. Our neighbors dog disappeared once. When he made his way back home, they discovered that someone had poured an acid of some kind in his eyes, blinding him. I understand shooting someone's animal if it's on your property attacking your animals, but shooting cats (who clearly aren't going to be much of a danger to anything unless you keep your prize show mice outdoors) and other blatant cruelty (the neighbors dog was a total slobbery sweetheart, by the way) are just disgusting.


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

No need to apologize for ranting. This kind of thing infuriates me to no end. :angry: I'm glad you got her home and to the Vet. We keep our kitties in the house too. I can only imagine how worried you were for the 3 weeks she was gone. It's a shame they have to remove her leg, but she will recover just fine. I've had a dog and a cat go through this very same thing. I am always amazed how fast they adjust. You may need to make some adjustments for her too. You probably already know this but just wanted to throw out some suggestions. At first, she may need help getting to the litter box. If it's a covered one, remove the top until she balances better. If she is allowed on the furniture, you may need to help her get up on it. Getting down is much easier than jumping up. She may get a little depressed at first. Encourage her to do her normal things. Give her some toys and try to get her to play with you. The idea is to keep her mind active while she gains confidence. Last thing, make sure she does not stop drinking. I use a clear glass bowl and mark the outside with a sharpie or use a glass measuring cup. That way I can tell how much water they are actually drinking. 

I'm so sorry y'all are having to go through this. Sending positive thoughts Ms. Uno has a speedy recovery. Keep us posted. ray:


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

Thank you everyone for the kind words. Uno is out of surgery and recovering. I can pick her up this evening.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

:grin:So glad to hear she's doing well !!!
Please keep us posted !


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yay for Uno !


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

very sorry for kitty...glad you are able to take care of her ; ( poor baby


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

How sad.... poor thing....


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

Thank goodness for care credit! $398 later Uno is home, purring in front of a heater. I absolutely love my vet. My bill included the office visit, X-ray, amputation, a week of pain meds, antibiotics, and follow up visit






and suture removal.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Awe.....purring is a good sign. Animals seem to adapt faster then we do...: ) glad your vet is awesome!!


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

eqstrnathlete said:


> Thank goodness for care credit! $398 later Uno is home, purring in front of a heater. I absolutely love my vet. My bill included the office visit, X-ray, amputation, a week of pain meds, antibiotics, and follow up visit
> View attachment 83355
> and suture removal.


Prayers for Uno..so sad she had to go through this..what kind of person could do this..im always appalled by what humans are capable of..hope for a great recovery and she/he heals well!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Looks like a real nice job your vet did ! And , that is a outstanding price for what it includes ! I know that surgery anywhere around here would have been close to a grand at least , and that isn't going to include all those meds either ! For pete's sake , just IV fluids wracks up the bill hundreds ! 
Uno looks pretty comfortable , and the purring , she wouldn't be doing that if she wasnt  Thats a great sign , so glad the surgery went well. She will recover and be coordinated in a day or so. Uno will get around as if nothing happened , aren't animals wonderful that way


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

Yes she is getting around great. I have her in my bedroom so she isn't too active. But she seems to be handling it just fine.


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

So good to hear! Thanks for the update. :clap:


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

36 hrs post op.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Poor baby , my goodness she went through heck and back ! How's her appetite and water intake ?


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

Oh she is eating and drinking fine. My only worry is today she stared hiding under my bed. And she seems have these fits of growling and writhing on the floor as if having phantom pain.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Glad she is eating and drinking fine ! 
I can't say that Ive heard of animals doing what you described after a amputation. Is she on any pain meds ? I'm wondering if those could be throwing her off. I would let the vet know this is going on.


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

Her pain meds ended on Sunday. She does the thrashing and growling about 3-5 x per day. I will bring it up when we go back.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

eqstrnathlete said:


> Her pain meds ended on Sunday. She does the thrashing and growling about 3-5 x per day. I will bring it up when we go back.


Just my feeling here&#8230;..I think its worth a phone call in to the vet as soon as you possibly can&#8230;.it could be neurological. might be the affects of the pain meds , may not be , but if she were mine , i would put a phone call in about it and let the vet know.

Keep us posted


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

It is very possible Uno experiencing phantom pain. It is common when there was severe pain before the amputation. I agree with Laura, contact the Vet. He may need to prescribe her another painkiller. Surgery was 6 days ago right? The stitches may be starting to feel tight and itch. My concern is she may start biting at the site to try and make the burning/tingling stop.

Are you familiar with Bach Rescue Remedy? I used it years ago, but had forgotten about it.I love this stuff! It works for me and my critters. I've been thinking how I could help my latest rescue Little Man, and my Mom asked me if I still had any. Some herbal stores carry it. We order a lot of things from Vitacost. So far, they have the best price. This is the one I ordered. http://www.vitacost.com/bach-flower-remedies-rescue-remedy-stress-relief-for-pets-10-ml

I think this may help Uno. Here is more info if your interested. http://www.bachflower.com/rescue-remedy-pet/

How is she with catnip? Some cats love it and others don't. If she got the "love catnip gene", it might be a good distraction when she starts the thrashing around.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Just a side note: Purring can also indicate a cat is in pain or is nervous. I know it is so contrary to popular belief but cats can use purring when not totally content. Kind of like when people do that awkward smile when in an uncomfortable situation? I've worked in cat rescue a long time and unfortunately have seen people mistake a cat purring after being hit by a car as a sign that everything was okay when really he was bleeding internally. In addition, some momma cats will purr during labor - certainly not a pleasurable experience!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I guess if it was maybe killing chickens or something that is what we say to do. SSS. I am so sorry. I had someone take a shovel and smash one of my cats in the face. He said it was irritating his dog. REAĹLY..I thought my DH was going to lose it.


----------

